# Router to mount in drill press



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought a (fitment?) for a portable electric drill which basically converts is into a radial arm drill, and thus a radial arm saw/sander/sabre saw/hedge cutter :wacko: or whatever fits onto the electric drill.

I'm thinking it would be *brilliant* to attach a small router to this thing - and I know there are routers which have a 43mm (euro?) collar - such as the trend T4.

I'm struggling to find a list of other routers which may be suitable for this application - any recommendations? up to say 800w.

I suppose I could just chuck a router bit in the drill, but...

:agree:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've considered fitting a router to a radial arm drill press frame. No reason for it not to work. I have tried router bits in the drill press. They work but not well. Too slow and a lot of vibration.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gregg.

I agree with Charles - router bits are designed to run at a much higher speed (8,000- 25,000 RPM)


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes - that's been my experience as well, I'm not keen on router bits in the drill press.
I've run them in a mill/drill which elimated vibration, but still ran too slow.

This thing I've bought is a very heavy duty drill stand which has as much adjustment possibilities as a radial arm saw, plus an (admittedly lightweight but still rigid) adjustable table which tilts, swivelsand raises.
It's obviously commercial, but no maker's name, and takes a standard black and decker type electric drill.
I want to use a small router in it - and I'm wondering is there a router which will fit straight into a 43mm drill press collar?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bigegg said:


> I'm struggling to find a list of other routers which may be suitable for this application - any recommendations? up to say 800w.
> 
> I suppose I could just chuck a router bit in the drill, but...


Hi Greg

Look for Kress on the net. They do motors which are often sold for hobby CNC use. Other manufacturers who make or made 43mm collar routers include (from memory) Bosch (POF500/POF600), Metabo, Felisatti, Freud, AEG, Black & Decker, etc although the format is limited to 1/4in chucks and 600 watts in most cases (so you may need to look for second hand as most manufacturers have discontinued their smallest routers)

BTW chucking a router bit in a drill press will result in (i) damage to the router shank and (ii) disappointment. A 3,000 rpm drill press can't produce as good a finish as a 24,000 rpm router

Regards

Phil


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for that - 
I like the look of the Kress stuff, and since a CNC router is on my "to do" list, it can serve double duty.


----------

